# plain city ohio scooter show



## schwinnguyinohio (May 1, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has been to this show and if there are bicycles there also like in Portland


----------



## Flat Tire (May 1, 2017)

It's a really nice park, cool scooters show up but I wouldn't go looking for any good bikes unless you're really close,  might be a couple, maybe.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 1, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Foxclassics (May 2, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been to this show and if there are bicycles there also like in Portland



I agree with Fat Tire, I went there a couple years ago and came away with a 30s tricycle. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

